
Can a video game company tame toxic behaviour? - okket
http://www.nature.com/news/can-a-video-game-company-tame-toxic-behaviour-1.19647
======
supremeanger
Sure just strip away the anonymity of the internet that is all you're pushing
towards with this sort of internet hugbox conversion.

